# Pain Medication~ Gucci is in some major pain



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

*tear*

Well, Gucci FINALLY had her spay yesterday. Third time it was scheduled, charm? IDK...but we had no glitches, deaths in the family, or heat to stop us from going through with it, though...Mommy was a *nervous* freaking wreck. (Just as bad as I was when my DS, Jake, had surgery last month)

Anyhow...Poor thing was terrified when we arrived at the vet, I'll never forget the look she gave me when they took her back  Heartwrenching. And still..

They gave me Metacam for every 24 hours and that wore off around 9 this morning (I administered at 5pm yest), so I called the vet and they told me no early dose, to come pick up a muscle relaxer (?) Buprenorphine, every 8 hours.

I just gave her a dose of that because she is in MAJOR pain (she is literally crying **tears in her eyes**, plus the whining, crawling on my chest and shaking, etc) and now I am worried about it and watching her like a hawk for any side effects.

Can anyone soothe my anxiety? Tell me that their dog took both of these medications at the same time and did fine? I'm really worried. I hate to see her in pain, but I worry about reactions to the medication  Lose/lose.

I am still in jammies and we are camping out on the couch today with her favorite fur blanket (reconstructed from a vintage mink coat, that I had made for her and she Loves it!!) She is finally sleeping right now.

Oh..and I'm having issues getting her to eat and drink. She's refusing ground chicken (one of her favorites) and I am having to use the medicine syringe to slip water down her throat because she hasnt' drank anything today.

When my DH went to the vet hospital to pick up the 2nd pain med, he got to talk to 2 of the vets that work there and they both were telling him that the little dogs always seem to have a rougher time with pain (Is this true?) and one of them that assisted with her spay yesterday told my DH that Gucci did have a rough time, and whined a lot afterwards (of course the vet tech told us she was fine and a 'sweetheart', which I did find hard to believe considering she usually gets bent out of shape if I'm not within eyesight.)So..yeah.. 
Rough day here at Gucci's house..
~Kara


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Kara, I'm so sorry to hear about Gucci's pain! I don't have any suggestions except to tell you not to worry, lol, lot of good that is huh?
I'm sending warm hugs your way!
Carole
xxoox


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh Kara, I wish I could help you with the medication issue but I have no experience with it, but I can feel your/her pain from here. I'm sending healing vibes to our princess Gucci. I'm so happy she can hang out on a mink blanket while she heals . Just trying to make you smile. Nothing makes us feel worse than when our little ones are suffering.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Poor Gucci! Scooter had an awful time and I thought I was helping by giving extra Metacam, please don't do that! I thought it was pain med but it's actually anti-inflammatory.

Why did they give a muscle relaxer instead of pain med? I'd say go with your gut feeling and take her in if you're worried. We did, turned out Scooter had a reaction to the dissolving stitches and had to have his neuter redone with removable stitches.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Hitch just got neutered on Thursday. He's on Metacam for inflammation (it's an anti-inflammatory) and Torbutol for pain. The Metacam he gets every 24 hours and the Torbutol every 12. I'm not sure I'll be giving it to him at the next time, though, as he's doing fine now. I would suggest you call the vet and say you want PAIN medication, not a muscle relaxant (not sure why they told you that). You could probably even say that you know Torbutol is used or something.

As for being in pain, don't worry about her being in pain (I know, easier said than done) as Kubrick was absolutely 100% MISERABLE for 3 days after his neuter. Crying, not moving, not eating, etc. Seriously, it was pathetic. After the 3rd day, though, he started perking up and acting like his normal self. Hitchcock is acting normal now, though he goes through his whining moments as well. It's normal - they've just had a major surgery after all - though I know how heartbreaking it can be, trust me. Just give her lots of love and light belly rubs (both my boys really liked that) to help her along.

I would call the vet and ask for pain medication, though!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I would too, no sense in her being uncomfortable when they can safely relieve the pain. And then you won't be so worried either!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh Kara--:hug: I am sorry you and Gucci are having a rough time.

I am not familiar with the meds,but I wouldn't worry about the food issue just yet. She may eat very little or not at all for a few days and still be ok. I see that at the clinic all the time. If food and water are out and available,I wouldn't worry too much.

I also would ask for pain meds for her. She should sleep alot Kara. The meds just kind of do that. Please call the vet and ask about mixing the meds and adding a pain medication,maybe dropping the muscle relaxer in exchange for pain meds. I don't get why they gave you muscle relaxer,instead of pain meds. A mistake?

Sending you both big hugs.:hug::hug:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Hugs to little Gucci. I'm sorry it's been so rough on her and on you, Kara. I'll bet in another few days she'll more like herself. In the meantime, I would ask your vet for pain meds. Ask them if you can give her Tylenol or something.


----------



## Paradise Havs (Sep 25, 2008)

Rosa also had a miserable time with her spay. She couldn't cope with the onesie and I had to put an e-collar on her. She was obviously in pain and very unhappy. She was off her food for a couple days, though I can usually tempt my Havs with softened kibble with some lo-fat cottage cheese mixed in. I have been known to give them a benedryl when they are hurting to sedate them a bit- but check with you vet first! 

At risk of sounding like my Mom (or yours!)... this too shall pass! Give her an extra kiss for me!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks for the well~wishes everyone.

The vet did say the buprenorphine would ease her pain, IDK? He said it was really hard with 'these little dogs' because of the dosing and was leary about adding more of the Metacam, they said 1 hour early, no earlier. She does seem to be sleepy, so maybe that med just knocks her out more than helps the pain? Sleeps through the pain, maybe?

Lina....she is acting just like you described Kubrick, 100% 'miserable'.

I will give this regiment a shot, I suppose, she can take more metacam at 4-5 and if she is still acting like this tomorrow, I'm going to call and have them switch things up.

I just can't watch her suffer.

Speaking of suffering, when we were filling out the paperwork for the spay, there is a place you can check to NOT get pain meds for your dog and save $20 or so...who would do that?  I mean, really. That's a cruel way to save $20~ Julie, I bet you see all types of pet owners, good and bad??

I guess some dogs just aren't as resilient as others.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Kara, I'm sorry to hear that Gucci is having a rough time, and I wish I had some advice. Just sending hugs your way and hoping she'll make huge progress today!:hug:
Gina


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:grouphug:Get well soon Gucci!:grouphug:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I think some dogs just love drama. Just kidding. Sorry she is having a rough time. Shelby was like that, too. Kodi didn't miss a step. I guess they just have different pain tolerance. Hope she is feeling better soon.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Kara, sorry Gucci is feeling so awful. Don't give the Metacam more than 1x every 24 hours. Cody is on it right now for his knee surgery and two vets told me to make sure he only got it once every 24 hours - I think it can effect the kidneys? Plus, like Lina said, that's only an anti-inflammatory, not a pain killer. You also don't want to give human aspirin/ibuprofen/etc. They used to tell you that was okay (1/2 a pill) but I think they've found it's dangerous to their organs. I'd probably ask the vet for something else for the pain (and a little extra for you!) Cody is currently on Tramadol with the Metacam. 

Good luck, I hope Gucci is feeling better soon.


----------



## Lilysplash I (Jul 19, 2007)

I am feeling annoyed reading about Gucci's pain because I feel that she is really not on pain meds. & is suffering needlesly. No human or animal need suffer in this day and age. An anti inflammatory is not a pain med.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Poor baby, kisses to little Gucci.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks, everyone!

I think this stuff is working, I googled it and it sounds more like a pain killer than a muscle relaxer (like they told me they'd give her!)

_Buprenorphine is a synthetic opiate that binds to opiate receptors and stimulates them. It is similar to one of the original opiates, morphine. 
Opiates are a class of drugs originally derived from the poppy flower. When comparing potency, opiates are compared to morphine.
Buprenorphine is 30 times as potent as morphine and does not result in the negative gastrointestinal effects typically associated with morphine.
Buprenorphine is rapidly absorbed after injection and the effects are usually felt within 15 to 30 minutes, lasting about 8 hours.
This drug is a narcotic with potential for abuse and misuse. For this reason, it controlled by the Drug Enforcement Agency. 
Buprenorphine is a prescription drug and can only be obtained from a veterinarian or by prescription from a veterinarian._

She isnt' in pain right now, sort of just a *daze* I was just telling Leeann she looks kinda *high*, but its been 4 hours and no reaction from it. She's due for the Metacam now, but I don't know if I should give it to her if she seems okay. I certainly don't want to *overmedicate* her. Although, the metacam is more like motrin and the bupenorphine is more like an opiate. So, I do think it is working on her pain receptors..however the vet explained it to me earlier didn't sound that effective, but it seems to be.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Oh Poor Baby! Sending lots of love and hugs to Gucci Girl.:grouphug:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Kara--I do see a good mix of owners,but most are pretty good because the "bad ones" don't bring their dogs in to a vet at all.

I can't imagine not spending an extra 20.00 if it helps with the pain. I see quite a few after surgeries etc. and we always give them pain meds. Some of them are very severe intense type surgeries too.

I imagine part of maybe Gucci's bounce back Kara could be due to her age. I think the little younger pups bounce back pretty quickly(in general) compared to the older dogs. Think of it like having your tonsils removed. When you are really young,it isn't so bad---but I had mine out at 17 and thought I WOULD DIE! OMG! It was as bad as childbirth I would later find out(well almost!  )

Don't hesitate to call the vet Kara if you think she is not improving or you think the meds are not working for her. They have lots of different things they could give her.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh I see our posts crossed and she is doing a bit better, That glazed over look in the eyes is common. Expect that for just a day or so though---


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

irnfit said:


> I think some dogs just love drama. Just kidding. Sorry she is having a rough time. Shelby was like that, too. Kodi didn't miss a step. I guess they just have different pain tolerance. Hope she is feeling better soon.


I meant to comment on this one! lol I normally would think she was over-reacting, but if this is acting...she deserves an oscar! LOL

Then again, we are talking about the dog that starts squeeling and crying when she sees the vet tech holding her shot. lol she hurts long before she ever gets it!!

Everyone keeps telling me it is harder on the girls, and the fact she is older I'm sure plays a part. But I knew I really had to have 3-4 days to be with her 24/7.

I haven't had to use the E-collar...YET (or whatever it is I have that wide collar thing I saw recommended on here somewhere) She has started to investigate twice, both times I told her 'no' and she listened to me. I suspect this will be worse in a few days when it starts itching her (the healing)


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Sending big hugs to Gucci. I just had Evye spayed 3 weeks ago so I understand the worry and concern. Wishing Gucci a speedy recovery.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Julie said:


> Kara--I do see a good mix of owners,but most are pretty good because the "bad ones" don't bring their dogs in to a vet at all.
> 
> I can't imagine not spending an extra 20.00 if it helps with the pain. I see quite a few after surgeries etc. and we always give them pain meds. Some of them are very severe intense type surgeries too.
> 
> ...


Yes~ I bet you are right on the *bad* owners.

I actually did call the vet this morning when I realized the metacam had completely worn off and she was MISERABLE and they told us to come pick up that other stuff (muscle relaxer/opiate?) They said they will call on Monday morning to check on her, I do hope she's on the upswing by then. I had originally thought it would be bad today and tomorrow, but I am expecting to see improvement by Monday? Is that too soon do you think?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

havanesebyha said:


> Oh Poor Baby! Sending lots of love and hugs to Gucci Girl.:grouphug:


Thanks, Libby and gang! :grouphug:


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I am so sorry Gucci is having problems, if she is still in pain I would get her back to the vet. I have gone through numerous spays and never had a problem with pain. Some of the girls take a little longer to get going, eating and getting back to their self, but never had one that I thought was in pain and never had pain meds for them. I had big pain & meds when “I was spayed” but not my girls, I thought it was mind over matter.

Keep us posted on this sweet girl.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh, poor little Gucci Princess. :hug:

Having gone through spay/neuter with all three of mine, it is definitely a lot harder on small dogs than it is on large ones and harder on males than females (usually). Romeo (my cream standard) came home same day after his neuter without missing a beat, I kid you not! This dog was totally no worse for the wear. He was bouncing around playing like a maniac. He did fall asleep after a while, but woke up the next day without any side effects. I don't think I ever gave him his pain meds. My female standard is a drama queen, so when she came home the first afternoon/night she was whimpering periodically and not too happy, but bounced back the next morning. Bugsy on the other hand was a total drama king the first 24 hours. Was better after 36 hours and pretty much good as new in two days. 

Knowing that are Gucci Princess is THE drama queen, I would guess she'll need lots of attention, pampering, fussing over and hand feeding at least for the next three days.

Sending healing vibes and puppy licks your way.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> They said they will call on Monday morning to check on her, I do hope she's on the upswing by then. I had originally thought it would be bad today and tomorrow, but I am expecting to see improvement by Monday? Is that too soon do you think?


When did she have it done Kara? Was it yesterday or today?:ear:
I think the first 2 days are the worst,but by day 3 you should see improvement.

For the eating-I care for a husky that goes without eating by choice for 4 days! I tried everything...no beef slices in gravy,no gooey alpo,no kibble,no treats,nothing. That dog just will not eat while being boarded,but he is fine. We use HIS food FROM HOME and he doesn't even eat....but he drinks alittle and is playful etc. so I don't worry. Don't be surprised Kara if Gucci doesn't eat. She will...trust me. She may just sneak when you aren't looking because she will like the extra attention she gets. Some dogs are just like that.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh I am so sorry Gucci is having such a hard time. Please give her big hugs from us!!

Marie & Sissy


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Kara, Lulu can relate to the drama. She screams when I come close with a comb!
I didn't need to use the collar either. Both Vinny and Lulu listened when I said no and it actually did not get worse as the days went on, it got better. 
Gabby's turn is coming soon, ugg
Gentle tummy pats for Gucci, ear lickies from Vinny, Lulu and Gabby and hugs to you.
Carole


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Hope she's feeling better now Kara. Have a glass of wine or 2...or 9.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Kara,

Hoping Gucci has a good night sleep tonight and is all better by the morning!

Ryan


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

How sad to read of poor Gucci's pain! I feel so bad for her and you, especially, because you sit there watching her and worrying about her. 

I've always heard spays are a lot harder and more painful than neutering...another reason to remind myself to stick with male dogs, if I add another...

Sending you a hug, and Gucci a gentle pat.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

just playing catch up and hope the medication kicked in and she is doing better.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

I am just catching up too-and the four of us are sending tons of hugs-to you & Gucci-the 'Kids" said to tell her they are hoping she feels better really soon. And then she should get lots of TLC-treats-and New Toys.

Hugs
Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh dear! Sorry to hear about Gucci's suffering.  It's no fun when we sense something isn't quite right. We wonder if it's US or if it's really something that needs our attention. I agree that this med seems like more of a pain killer than anti-inflamm. Whatever helps! I hope Guccigirl is doing o.k. now. Yes, usually by day 3, things start to turn for the better. Here's hoping!

((hugs)) and sweet rubs for our girl!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Poor Gucci. I'm sad to read she's having such a hard time. But, glad to read the pain meds finally worked. Sure hope she does well tonight. Gentlest belly rubs from me and ear lickies from Tori.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Oh do I feel for you both Kara. We went through that with our standard poodle not that long ago and it was horrible. I don't like rimidal (sp?) and that's what the vet gave her. Go figure, aspirin helped her more. We had about 10 days of pure hell with her spay. I hope she's ok and recovers quickly.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> I meant to comment on this one! lol I normally would think she was over-reacting, but if this is acting...she deserves an oscar! LOL


Tosha isn't into drama either. She can handle a lot but that spay got her big time. She was older also at 6 years old and like you I kept putting it off for one reason or another. I'd make an appt to get her spayed and something would come up or I'd just have a really bad feeling about it so it got put off. Sending you both hugs


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Kara,
I am sorry she is seemingly suffering, poor baby, but I am so glad you are the good mommy you are and staying on top of it for her, as you are her only advocate! Glad the pain meds are working. The first few days can be the worst. Hang in there, she will be as good as new before you know it.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh gosh, Kara, I'm so sorry to read of Gucci's post-op misery, and yours! May this period of pain mitigate by morning. Please check in and update us.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Just checking in to see how Gucci is feeling today.
Hope she's out of pain.
Kisses from Cali and Chico.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thank you Ryan, Amy, Kathy, Amanda~ This morning, she is still *resting* although, both medications are making her seem high as a kite to me! Glassed over eyes and everything, but she's not crying and crawling on my chest squealing....I'll take high over that.

Marj, Paige, Leslie, TY~..she has so many toys that I can just pull one from the bottom of the bucket and it will be *new* lol, She is getting lots of TLC and doting on. She's not walking much so I'm carrying her around with her blanket like a lil' baby.. 

Jan..don't tell me 10 days!! LOL ACK! Gosh I hope not, but she may be a big enough drama queen to pout for that long. The things that delayed her spay..I swear, I kept wondering if the spay gods were telling me not to do it, a major fatal car accident, death in the family, heat, in laws coming to town, and I really wanted a good 3 days of peace and quiet and just me being able to be with her and not have to go anywhere, etc. I'm still in the same PJ's as yesterday! LOL I really need to go hop in the shower. I think I look just as bad as SHE does..

Thanks you Sharlene, Sandi, Marie~Sissy and Julia :grouphug: Amazing how some bounce back and others don't, much like humans, though..I think I have a low tolerance for pain too. Ironic, ehh? Drama queen? Me? Nah.. Carole...do you think they learn how to be dramatic from their owners???  ound: not so much ME, but my DH.....well, he is a drama king..

Julie, it was done Friday morning, around 10/11 am. She has about 5 stitches and it looks pretty clean, so far..not infected, she's listening to me when I tell her NO, I'd hate to put that collar on her, she'd be so much more miserable, but I will if I have too. I can see her being like the Husky, maybe that is depression? Some of us overeat..some of us can't eat? I wonder if dogs can be like that too..

I think for her, not eating for 2 days is not TOO uncommon, but she should eat tomorrow, I'll be way more worried if she doesn't even take a bite of jerky or cheese, or something. Its hard enough getting her to drink, back to the water bottle "bad" habit that I broke several months ago, so much for that..

She's on the couch in my sewing room just watching me sew (drugged out stare) I have orders I have to finish today because I had such a headache yesterday and Friday was vet-day, so I have got to be somewhat productive. 

Do you think these two medications are making it worse? Well, what I mean...is will I see more improvement when shes not on them?


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks for the update Kara....I wanted to check in this am and read some good news. I am sure she must have some sort of pain,but the meds should help her alot and get her over the hump. I think you'll see improvement each day. A calm day watching you sew or even 2 or three is probably a good thing.:thumb:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Kara,

Thanks for the update, I agree better a doppy dog than the one in pain.  Give her lots of pampering and love, she should be better in a day or two and you will be concentrating on keeping her away from the stitches. 

Hava hugs and kisses,


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

Poor Gucci! Hopefully things will get back to normal soon! Marley was so easy that I am of no help...when I picked him up from the vet I was wondering if they had done anything at all since he was ready to jump into my arm....but it's so much easier for the boys anyway...

Sending healing vibes...


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Hang in there Kara. I hope Gucci feels better soon. I know she will. Our vet gave us carfprofen for pain relief - I think it is an anti-inflammatory as well. Keep us updated on her progress!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Just wanted to send my thoughts your way. I hope Gucci is back to her usual self in no time.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks for the well wishes and prayers!

I have one more Q:

Peeing! She hasn't peed since we've been home. I am getting worried about that. I keep taking her out or to the pad and she just rushes back to me and crawls in my lap.

I was going to try to wean her off the 2nd dopey medication today, but forget that! I gave it to her at 7 am and it is already wearing off because she is doing that pain-shaking-tearing thing again.

Do dogs cry? I swear, there are tears in her eyes.  She's not due for that again til' 2. it will be a long 2 hours.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Happy to hear she's resting at least, that's better than crying. Poor baby!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Maybe she's not had enough to drink to need to go to the bathroom...I feel so bad for you and her! That shaking and tearing is heartbreaking! Can't stand to see my animals in pain! I think it's easier with kids, even, than animals, 'cause at least you can explain to them a little of what is going on, and that it won't last forever...


----------



## ruthann (Jan 26, 2007)

Kara, hoping Gucci is feeling better today. Annabelle was on Torbutol for five days when she had her spay. She is as bad a Gucci when it come to drama. She crys when we go by the Vets office. The look in her eyes when she has to go in is so sad I can hardly take her. I only do because it is a necessity for her own good but it dosen't make it any easier. It took Annabelle a couple of weeks before she was back to basic normal. Hope Gucci takes more water today. I don't know if dogs cry but I know their feelings run so deep, and their humans feel their pain. Ruthann and Annabelle


----------



## ECudmore (Jun 5, 2007)

How is little Gucci this morning? 

Racquet sends her lots of love and licks to be out of pain today.

Elayne and Racquet


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Thinking of you and Gucci. I hope she is feeling much better.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Sorry to hear Gucci is having a difficult recovery. Sounds like the meds are working so that's a good thing. I agree that maybe the lack of peeing is because she hasn't had much to drink. Maybe you could check with the vet when you talk to them tomorrow. Hope Gucci feels better soon. Izzy sends kisses.


----------



## Sandi Kerger (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi how is your little Gucci today?

I was a wreck when they spayed Fipsy as well - the vet called to pick her up early because she was making such a fuss, well when we got her home, it was just horrible, and I know what you mean by crying, because that is exactly how Fipsy was.

Anyway, long and short of it, we had a couple of rough days and then after that it started to improve. Fipsy would not eat or drink either and would not go to the bathroom - she just collapsed when I put her outside the first day.

I hope Gucci is better soon, I know how awful it is to go through this.

Sandi.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

*if Gucci does not make pee-pee's or feel better Monday morning , please bring her in to the vet.
She should be eliminating at the very least and at least they will give her the once over medically.

Feel Better Gucci !!!*


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Kara, I hope little Gucci is feeling better today. Poor thing, she doesn't understand what happened to her. I know you're making sure she's not dehydrated but if you have concerns, call your vet and ask them about the peeing. My girls peed almost immediately upon getting home from their spays. 

Gentle belly rubs to Gucci. Get well soon!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Speedy healing to Gucci. The part about not urinating is a little bit concerning to me. You may want to give your vet a call on that.

I didn't read everything throroughly, so you may have already have gotten the answer on this, but there is a school of thought against no pain meds that isn't about saving money, but so that the dog doesn't feel so "good" that they injure themselves post-op. The thinking is that if they can feel the pain, they will be a bit more cautious. I prefer comfort and restricted ability to move around, but I understand why some people might think pain = no injury.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I missed most of this because I've been home sick as a dog since Wednesday. I'm so sorry Gucci is going through such a hard time with this. I would be a little concerned about the no peeing too and would check it out with the vet. Aside from that, all I can do is send you both cyber hugs and healing vibes to get Ms. Gucci back to normal.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Gosh Kara, I am *so* sorry to hear about Gucci's painful recuperation after her spay. I do think its harder the older they are, and females really have an extensive operation. Its really a hysterectomy, and those aren't easy. Some dogs breeze through, and others have a tougher time (you can ask Kimberly, as Maddie was really hurting for a few days). It does get better, as a week after when I picked up Maddie, she was doing great.

I would be concerned about the lack of peeing. Has she gone at all since her spay? Has she been drinking? If she's drinking but not peeing, I'd definitely call the doctor. If she's not drinking, I was just reading the other day about getting reluctant dogs to drink. The article said to boil a chicken carcass in water (or I guess you could just boil some chicken) and offer the dog the flavored water. They seem to like the meat flavored water much more than plain old water. But if Gucci has been taking in fluids but not peeing since Friday, I would definitely give a call to the vet. Hugs to you and your sweet girl. :hug:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

> Hope she's feeling better now Kara. Have a glass of wine or 2...or 9.


Ann, I meant to comment on this on one of my last posts, but just realized I didn't! but LOL....I would probably NEED 9 to tame my anxiety! 

Thanks~ so much~ Ladies :grouphug: Geri, I'm sorry your sick  I tend to catch bugs this time of year, too...hate it. Do you have allergies? Its rough right now with the allergens! Egads!

Kimberly, that makes sense about the pain meds/injury, I hadn't really looked at it that way, but the way my vet-tech presented it to me was DEFINITELY $$ related, they gave me a high end-low end quote on the spay, like $350-500 approx. and then all the ways you could deduct to bring it to the low end, no pain meds was one, another one was the bloodwork and then the microchipping was on there (which we did)..we were on the high end, no surprise there!

Good news though~ She did pee FINALLY around 5ish, she must have a bladder of steel because she kept going...and going....and going....it must've been 60-90 seconds (?) WHERE does she hold all that?!? ound: Gosh, I wish I had that ability, my bladder holds about a tiny weeny bathroom paper cup! ha ha.

AND.....she did eat some chicken, so we are happy around here, course this was right after her 5 pm dose kicked in, so she was feeling pretty normal. I am going to have to confine her more as she gets better, I can see how they think they can jump and run, and whatnot...

Kara


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

:cheer2: Yay Gucci! Eating and peeing. Way to go!

(Isn't it something how much we worry about these little dogs? They really, really grab your heart).


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

So glad to hear Gucci peed and ate a little chicken. Sounds like she's feeling better if your thinking about having to restrict her activities. Hope she's on her way to a speedy recovery.


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

I'm so glad to hear Gucci's doing better -- she'll be back to normal soon!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I am just catching this thread now! I am so sorry to hear Gucci is having a hard time of it. I hope by time you read this she is much better. Hugs to both of you.

ps. I do believe dogs can cry, well on the human dogs like gucci and jasper. I have seen tears in his eyes...LOL


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Just saw this. So sorry Gucci was having such a hard time. I think dogs like people all have different pain thresholds. Poor Gucci. I'm glad it is getting better. Hooray for eating.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

It sounds like she's feeling a little better. Hugs to you both


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Kara,
I am sorry to hear Gucci is having a hard time...Casper did too when he got neutered, but he had high ALT's I think causing it, but I am wondering if it is harder on the older dogs than the puppies? 

I think Casper was 2 1/2 when I neutered him and things came up and it kept getting it pushed back.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Sounds like she is turning the corner, Kara. Hoping tomorrow will be so much better!
Hugs!


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Kara, things are sounding much better about Gucci now. My goodness you had me frightened on how much pain she was in. If she is eating and peeing she is getting better and getting pain relief. Big hugs to Gucci :grouphug:


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Kara,
So happy to know that Gucci's peeing and feeling a bit better.

Now you'll feel better too.

It IS amazing to see how much pee they can hold.LOL


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Here's hoping you both got some much needed rest last night!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Kara~ I'm glad she seems to be perking up. Sure hope it continues.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

How is she today Kara?


----------



## tyra310 (Mar 16, 2009)

Dont worry by tomorrow she will be feeling much better just let her relax the best she can today


----------



## tyra310 (Mar 16, 2009)

what a difference a day makes


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Just checking in on Gucci and hoping you guys are having a better day.

Hugs


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

OH Kara I am sorry to learn of Miss Gucci's pain. I hope she is feeling better today. Lilly was a drama queen also. Is it a cream team thing?

Hugs to you and gently belly rubs to Gucci girl.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

~ Thank you!

Today?! well, you haven't gotten an update yet today because I am dragging arse in a serious way. We didn't get much sleep last night, she kept waking me up crying and crawling on me, when she is in pain, she has to sleep square on my chest and neck, which is cute and all, but 9-10 lbs on a person's neck is not the most comfortable of things, even if it is cute.

Although, I do see improvement today, she still hurts, I'm still giving her meds but tomorrow I'm weaning her off the one and then the next day the other (at least that is the goal) If she is still hurting badly tomorrow....I am going to have to take her back in,because that just does not seem right reading about everyone else's experiences 

Im pretty sure she's mad at me,  She's not her usual doting on mommy self, its more like a glare of disappointment!!!! wah. Manipulation, no doubt.

Katrina....it may very well be a Cream Team trait. 

I hope I can sleep tonight. I am probably going to camp out with Gucci downstairs on the couch so at least my DH can sleep (one of us should be able too!) and he's working, Im off....so it seems like the kind thing to do. 

~Kara


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

ohhhh, I would love to take Gucci for the night, to give you some rest.
Kisses to her and feel better soon.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

awww Kara, hugs and sweet dreams for both of you. I believe she is pissed now...but she will be dotting on mommy again in no time. I hope tomorrow she turns the corner.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

I hope you both get some sleep tonight.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thank you :kiss: Yall are so sweet!

I am seeing some personality today, woo! She is still hurting and being dramatic, but the old Gucci is shining through...IN spurts! LOL

I am just so relieved to have this done and OVER with. I was SO worried about getting this done ASAP before Nationals and her being around all those fertile boys, the thought was petrifying me. Murphy's law seems to follow me around. haha...She's safe from getting knocked up now! WOO!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm so happy to hear Ms. Gucci is on her way back.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Wow, Kara, sorry to hear you have had such a rough time with Gucci's spay. I would have to err on the side of keeping a dog in pain medicated . . . just seems cruel otherwise. Jackson was pretty easy, but I know there are some boys that have had problems too. I have to wonder if the pain and swelling inside with a spay keeps them from wanting to go to the bathroom. I can remember not being too thrilled to do that after having a baby or having surgery! 

Glad to hear she is doing better. I know Jackson has had some illnesses that have made him out of sorts, and it is wonderful to see them bounce back to their old selves. I hope she continues to improve and give you some rest, too.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Kara, today is the 1st time on in a while. I am glad to hear she is doing a little better - that poor little girl!! How did you make out with the onsie? Or did you "design
something.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi Kara~~sounds like today is the day she'll turn the corner!! Here's hoping!!! Sorry this has been such an ordeal. Hugs. . .


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Yay Gucci.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Glad to hear Gucci is doing better. Dusty had a really rough time too. I was suprised because our lab had acted like she was fine within 24 hours or her spay. I used up all the pain meds the vet gave me for Dusty.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Glad Gucci is doing a bit better. Poor baby it is so hard to watch them when they don't feel well. Just heartbreaking


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Ehh...well, not so quick. 

I gave her her last dose of pain medicine last night which apparently doesn't work very well w/o the other medicine, the opiate one/relaxer, she kept us up ALL NIGHT LONG. I guess she is soothed by me petting her, scratching her head, etc...But really....all night long? LOL I'm exhausted. Of course I love this lil' girl and kept trying to comfort her. 

Today, she's had some spurts of pain too. She climbs on me, my DH, my kids, whoever is closest and shakes and flips our hands up to pet her, I know its not just a petting thing, I can tell she hurts.

I have been googling around about aspirin, any tips on this? Special concerns? I had read 1/2 a baby aspirin for an 8lb dog, but....IDK.

I'm going to ask here before I start another thread, so hopefully someone will check back!  I searched the forum and didnt see much...unless I spelled it wrong, so maybe I'll go try again! lol

Kara


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

OHHH! And the vet cut down ALL her butt her! UGH!!!! She looks STUPID. I am sure they had a reason to do this, Gucci PROBABLY had a major blow-out because she always does when she is nervous/upset...but...dang. It looks silly. I never would've cut her back that short/badly.  Wah.

They probably took one look and said....Oh....HELL no, I am not washing that moppy Hav buttt!!! ound:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Okay, I dug out my file on Tucker from last summer, and the vet told me that he could have an occasional baby aspirin if absolutely necessary, 81 mg tab. and for nausea or itching Benadryl: 12.5 mg ea 8-12 hours for Tucker, who is 13 lbs.

I'd check with the vet first, though. Maybe they'll have something better.

Poor Gucci! I can hardly bear it when my pet is in pain! It makes me frantic with worry.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Oh Kara, please check with your vet before giving her baby aspirin. I wanted to do the same one time for pain with Kohana and luckily called the vet first and they said baby aspirin is toxic to dogs as well as baby Tylenol. Please check with them first! 

So sorry to hear she is still in pain ~ how long has it been since her surgery? Do her stitches look red or infected that may be causing so much pain? Oh, I sure hope she gets better soon.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Kara-So sorry Gucci is struggling! Hopefully she'll turn the corner and feel better, it's so scary when they don't feel well. Wishing you both a peaceful night of rest tonight.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Well, this sucks! I have been having huge problems with my monitor so have to grab son's laptop when i can. I was hoping to hear Guccigirl was back to her normal self. Pooh! 

Did you contact the vet about this? Please let us know. I hate when the little ones are in pain. Bad enough we have to live with it, doesn't mean they do!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Kara, I have had five dogs spayed over the years and they all were in good shape by the third day and even jumping up on the sofa (when I wasn't watching). I don't even remember pain meds after the first day. If I were you if Gucci isn't better tomorrow I would call and see about bringing her in to be checked.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Love to Gucci Girl...*

Dear Gucci,
I had the same operation too...and it wasn't fun. I was on medication for several days that made me very sleepy. Thank goodness we sent Riki away for a week so he wouldn't try to jump on me and make me play fight. I remember feeling very groggy for the first few days but a bit better after that. If you are in too much pain, have your mommy call the doctor because sometimes there can be a problem with the internal healing process. Don't jump up and down on stuff, okay.

Love,
Daisy Lu


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> I have been googling around about aspirin, any tips on this? Special concerns? I had read 1/2 a baby aspirin for an 8lb dog, but....IDK.
> Kara


Kara, aspirin was what finally helped my standard poodle when she had her spay from hell. My spoo is not a drama queen and there was no doubt that she was going through pure hell. Check with the vet about what dose to give. With my spoo it was one low dose aspirin but your baby is a lot smaller.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Kathie said:


> Kara, I have had five dogs spayed over the years and they all were in good shape by the third day and even jumping up on the sofa (when I wasn't watching). I don't even remember pain meds after the first day. If I were you if Gucci isn't better tomorrow I would call and see about bringing her in to be checked.


I've talked to women that have had a hysterectomy and some of them have been up and feeling great after a couple of days and some have gone through hell for up to 8 weeks. It could be the skill of the doctor doing the surgery.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Kara,
I am sorry to hear Gucci is still feeling lousy. It must be so tough for you to see her that way. Last week Fred was in pain. I think his tail got stepped on. It had a kink in it and he was whining and very grumpy. I gave him Benadryl and that seemed to give him peace and make him tired. The vet said, the Benadryl was the right thing to do. I read you can give up to 2 mg per lb. I gave Fred a whole pill and that did the trick. In the past I've given all 3 Benadryl, the boys getting a full pill and Bella a half.

I hope Gucci feels better today.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

How is Gucci today? I keep checking to see...


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Sorry to hear Gucci is still in pain. How is she tonight?


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh I sure was hoping Gucci was getting back to her playful self.

Hugs to you both and hope tomorrow is a better day.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

havanesebyha said:


> Oh Kara, please check with your vet before giving her baby aspirin. I wanted to do the same one time for pain with Kohana and luckily called the vet first and they said baby aspirin is toxic to dogs as well as baby Tylenol. .


Aspirin is fine for dogs


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi~~

Sheri, thanks for checking your records for me, I did check back that night and see it (I ended up giving her...a small bit, like a 1/3) and she slept decently. I couldn't post back because we had horrific thunderstorms and I had to unplug everything and the house was ***off-line*** lol. (Such a rarity!)

She is doing better, the pain has subsided and I think its now more irritation at the stitches, she does this scutter thing, like a rat, and rubs against the couches, like she's itchy. I know she NEEDS a bath something terrible, I am seriously considering carefully washing her in the sink and not getting her stitches wet. I know she has allergies too and I think her not having a bath in over a week is aggravating them (and MINE!) *sigh* I don't know. My DH is telling me not to, little voice in my head is telling me to do it. lol

I haven't had this done, but my husband did and he was hurting pretty bad for a few days, I don't think she's very tolerant of pain in general, and yall' are right, I guess its like people...some are more sensitive than others.

Thanks for checking up on us! :kiss:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Poor Gucci, I hope she's finally feeling better.

I didn't even think of what Jan said, can definitely be the skill of the surgeon or just like you said Kara, everyone reacts differently to surgery. Hopefully she's on the upswing now and will be back to her normal self quickly!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Glad to see she rested some during the night--which means that you got some, too! Hopefully she'll do better today. I think I'd be afraid to give her a bath yet...she might sit down in the water or splash some up.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Kara, I'm sorry Gucci had such a hard time and was in so much pain. Poor little girl. It's so hard to see them like that and hard for you to be sleep-deprived. I'm really glad she's finally showing some relief of pain.
Gina


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm so glad to hear that Gucci is starting to feel a little better today. AND that you got some sleep! I'd be a little afraid to do the bath yet, though. do you have some kind of refresher/conditioner you could spray on her & work gently through her hair a little with your fingers?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Just checking in on Gucci today. Kara, I am pretty sure you are not supposed to get the stitches wet for 10 days at least...I would hold off on a bath...but maybe you can give her a good wipe down with a wet face towel...that will at least help your allergies. Hugs sweet Gucci.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Rikidaisy said:


> Dear Gucci,
> I had the same operation too...and it wasn't fun. I was on medication for several days that made me very sleepy. Thank goodness we sent Riki away for a week so he wouldn't try to jump on me and make me play fight. I remember feeling very groggy for the first few days but a bit better after that. If you are in too much pain, have your mommy call the doctor because sometimes there can be a problem with the internal healing process. Don't jump up and down on stuff, okay.
> 
> Love,
> Daisy Lu


This is too cute.

I'm glad she seems to be making some progress. That is good news. I'm just catching up on this thread, My vets have always said never give asprin.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> She is doing better, the pain has subsided :


:cheer2::cheer2: Great news Kara!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hows Gucci today Kara?


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

finally. Thank goodness


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Aww! Thanks so much, everyone :kiss: I just love you guys so much!!

Gucci is doing better, ALMOST back to normal, just dealing with the *itchies* and mommy telling her NO about licking down there. lol

I keep thinking she's mad at me! 

Oh..and the kids all think she has gotten nicer and likes them more after the spay, because she always is jumping in their laps and laying down to be petted/scratched, and she only really did that with me before, occasionally DH, but not often with the kids, not daily like she has been doing. Maybe she trusts them not to take her to the mean vet, ehh? hah.

That...or, she just likes the distraction of someone touching her


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Good news! I'm glad she's getting back to normal.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Yaaaaaaay! Good news about Gucci feeling better. Oh, those itchies! It will drive her and you nuts! Hope it heals quickly.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

So glad to read she's better!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> Gucci is doing better, ALMOST back to normal, just dealing with the *itchies* and mommy telling her NO about licking down there. lol


What great news Kara!!!


----------



## Joellyn (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm a little late to this post but I'm glad Gucci is feeling better. I am just going through this with Leela. She was spayed last Monday and had a really hard time. She wouldn't eat and barely drank until Thursday night. Hardly peed and didn't poop. She whimpered part way through each night...so my husband and I took turns sleeping out on the couch with her so she'd settle down. I brought her back to the vet to be sure she was all right and the vet assured me she was healing just fine. Better healing than my nerves which were frayed.

Now it's trying to keep her quiet as she's feeling better and wanting to play with Bodhi. 

It's so much harder for the little girls than the boys. :hug:


----------

